# Rod building class



## Rangerx93 (Jul 22, 2008)

I built a deep sea rod about 15 years ago, which was my first and last rod build. I would like to build a light spinning rod for my girlfriend. Does anyone offer a class where I can build one with an experienced eye assisting me whom has access to all the materials I would need? I am looking to build a medium-light 6'6" one piece rod with a couple simple design colors. Looking to spend around $100 or so. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Try rod building .org , there is a ton of info . You should be able to get supplies at any of the local tackle shop or they can order it for you. Just have patience and practice and the skies the limit. Good luck with the build and Im sure she will love it.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That is one subject I would like to learn about Myself. I can't wait to see all the suggestions on how to learn.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

try mudhole.com they have rod building 101 with video, and you can buy whatever you are looking for.


----------

